# Folie aus dem Internet?



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Was haltet ihr von Teichfolie im Internet?
Da sie stellenweise deutlich günstiger ist als das was man sonst so im Handel bekommt, hab ich so meine Zweifel was die Qualität angeht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Petta (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,mein Internet ist trocken. War ein Scherz


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Muss ich den verstehen?


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2015)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Teichfolie* im *Internet?


 Ich denke, das war nur als Spaß gemeint, weil...

Die Folien aus dem Internet sind nicht unbedingt schlechter, weil sie günstiger sind. Die Internetpreise sind häufig günstiger, weil die Verkäufer keine Lagerkosten haben und ggf. direkt beim Hersteller ordern können. EPDM-Folien z.Bsp. sind von Hause schon sehr robust und qualitativ gut. Dennoch lassen sich viele User halt die Folien  vor Ort faltenfrei verlegen. Unterschiedliche Hersteller haben unterschiedliche Verfahren, was die Sache vielleicht etwas undurchsichtig macht.


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zacky
Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.
Jetzt hat es auch bei mir klick gemacht, hat einen Moment gedauert. Fühlte mich auch nicht angegriffen, hab es nur nicht verstanden. Ein Freund hat sich PVC Folie im Internet bestellt,  er ist davon begeistert. Ich bin in solchen Sachen eher zurückhaltend, da es ein guter Preis ist und auch noch kostenlose Lieferung! Wer weiss ob das dann alles mit dem rechten zugeht. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Hab meine PVC Folie auch aus dem WWW . Alles Super geklappt .


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Na das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage.
Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Anbieter empfehlen?


----------



## Patrick K (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo ich hab die pvc Folie und die epdm Folie aus dem Internet,  beides Top Ware jederzeit wieder
Salve Patrick


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Ok, dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche machen, habe ja noch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr. Falls einer von euch einen Tipp für mich hat, dann immer her damit!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
Ich hab damals dort Bestellt .......

http://www.teichfolie.de/index.php

Alles ohne Probleme "............


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Alles klar, und vielen Dank!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2015)

Hi Jens,

meine EPDM hatte ich von Geaplan.de.

MfG Frank


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Hey Frank, 
ganz ehrlich gesagt schreckt mich bei EPDM der doch recht stolze Preis ab, außerdem gibt es immer wieder Berichte das es bei dieser Folienart verstärkt zu Problemen im Bereich der BA's und Skimmer kommt was die Dichtigkeit angeht. Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Patrick K (5. Okt. 2015)

Mhhhhh, ich bin zwar nicht Frank , aber meine EPDM (1,02mm) ist genau so wie am ersten Tag ,Butterweich das seit 2008  und absolut Dicht

Wenn du einmal EPDM verlegt hast ,willst du gar keine andere mehr verlegen ,2008 war die noch günstiger ich hab meine aus der Bucht (Wilke glaub ich )

salve Obs


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Warum willst du denn kein Frank sein? 

Das Epdm was richtig gutes ist glaub ich dir aufs Wort, aber wie gesagt, teuer, teuer, teuer! 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Patrick K (5. Okt. 2015)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn kein Frank sein?



Der weiß so viel ,da wäre mir mein Kopf so schwer und ich müsste die ganze Zeit über alles nachdenken ,da wirst du ja meschucke 

salve Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2015)

Hi Jens,

mit Durchbrüchen in einer Folie hab ich weder bei EPDM noch PVC Erfahrung, bei meinen Teichen ist so was net zu finden. Meine 1,15mm EPDM-Folie hat damals weniger gekostet als ne stinknormale 1mm PVC. Ich hatte das Glück das ein passender Restposten von einer 15m Rolle im Lager vorhanden war. Das 280qm2 Reststück gabs schon für 3€/qm2


----------



## Wanderra (5. Okt. 2015)

Zwei Fragen an dich, warum hast du keine Durchgänge, und wo bitte gibt es 280qm Reststücke?


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Jens,
ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Das Thema wurde ja schon öfter hier im Forum diskutiert, unter dem link findest Du viele (immer noch aktive) Abieter. Wenn jemand so etwas über Jahre im I-net verkauft, dann muss schon das Angebot stimmig sein. Da der Unterschied einer guten PVC-Folie zu einer EPDM nahezu unbedeutend ist (bei 1mm Dicke sind das <2€/m²), war für mich die Entscheidung klar.
Ich habe mein EPDM auch mehrfach "gelocht", und das ist schon eine Weile her. 3m meiner EPDM sind mit NG-Klemmprofilen an einem Steilufer befestigt, und stehen somit seit ein paar Jahren unter Zug. Die bessere Dehnbarkeit von EPDM kompensiert die schlechtere "Weiterreißfestigkeit" im Vergleich zu PVC allemal. Vor dem Verkleben eines möglichen Risses habe ich auch keine Angst mehr (ich hab' mir ein Moorbeet aus Reststücken gebaut, die ich längs verklebt habe).


----------



## Michael H (6. Okt. 2015)

Morsche

Ist ja auch nicht nur die Folie die Geld kostet . Das Vlies für unter die Folie kostet ja auch noch mal .
Bin bis jetzt vollkommen Zufrieden mit meiner PVC Folie , würde die immer wieder nehmen .


----------



## wander-falke (6. Okt. 2015)

Was kostet denn der professionelle Folien-Aufbau / m² ?

Also z.B. folgender Aufbau  von oben nach unten

Substrat Sand/Kies 2-8 mm ca. 5 cm dick
Mörtelschicht 10 mm mit Kunsstofffasern 1:3
Dünnflüssige Zementschlämpe 1:1. 
Verbundmatte mit aufgenadelten Fasern/Vlies 900 g/m² 
PVC-Folie 1 mm
Vlies 900 g/m²

Ich bin jetzt mit meiner GFK Konstruktion mit Beton, Harz, Glasfaser Grundierung und DIY Topcoat bei 26,00€/m²
(wobei ich einen Harz Überhang für das Moorbeet in 2016 mit eingerechnet habe )


----------



## Wanderra (6. Okt. 2015)

Also so einen Aufwand werde ich nicht betreiben, der jetzige Teich wird größer
ausgeschachtet, dann BA und Skimmer einbetoniert, Vlies und Folie rein,  fertig.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2015)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen an dich, warum hast du keine Durchgänge, und wo bitte gibt es 280qm Reststücke?



Hi Jens,

meine Teiche laufen schon seit 25 Jahren mehr oder weniger techniklos. Son Zeug wie Filteranlage, Bodenabläufe, Skimmer ect. haben sie noch nie gesehen. Wird höchsterns ab und an mal ne Pumpe reingehangen und der Wadi, der den zugewucherten Amphibientümpel mit dem Teich verbindet, mal ein paar Stunden laufen gelassen

Kommt halt immer auf die Folienmaße an. Wenn Folienhersteller 15m breite EPDM-Folien von hundert und mehr m produzieren fallen bei Zuschnitten auch entsprechende Folienneigen an

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2015)

Wie viele Hersteller gibt es eigentlich bei PVC ?

Bei HD-PE ist die Anzahl überschaubar.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Okt. 2015)

Habe auch im Netz bestellt. Denke das ausschlaggebende dabei ist einfach der Gesamtpreis, bei den Sachen die du orderst.
Bei mir wurde zuerst das Vlies vergessen (ärgerlich) und dann in doppelter Menge nachgeliefert (belustigend).
Ich würde bei sowas auch noch auf die Zahlungsmethode achten. Nutze gerne Paypal, weil man da im Notfall gut zurückbuchen kann.


----------



## Wanderra (6. Okt. 2015)

Hey Teichfreunde,
ich denke mal ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch die Zuverlässigkeit bei der Lieferzeit, was nutzt es mir wenn drei bis vier Tage veranschlagt sind und ich dann acht Tage meine Beine in ein tiefes Loch hängen lasse und auf meine Folie warte!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teich4You (6. Okt. 2015)

Dann bestellen doch vorher. Die Folie muss doch nicht just in time geliefert werden, außer du baust Teiche am Fließband.


----------



## Wanderra (6. Okt. 2015)

Also ich messe meinen Bedarf an Folie erst wenn der Aushub beendet ist, deswegen macht vorher bestellen nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Wanderra (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde, 
was ich jetzt noch gerne von euch wissen möchte hat zwar mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun, aber ich werfe meine Frage trotzdem mal eben in den Ring. Immer wieder höre oder lese ich von Vergleichen zwischen PVC und EPDM Folie, zu welcher Folienart tendiert ihr, und warum? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teich4You (13. Okt. 2015)

Günstig = PVC
Flexibel und subjektiv haltbarer + teurer = EPDM


----------



## Wanderra (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, 
du machst nicht viele Worte, wa?
Also das die eine teuer und die andere billiger ist das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, was mich mehr interessiert sind die speziellen Vor oder Nachteile. Insbesondere was die Belastbarkeit betrifft. Ein Anbieter bezeichnet seine 1, 02mm dicke EPDM Folie als nicht Rhizomenfest, seine 1.12 mm dicke aber als Wurzelbeständig. Macht dieser relative geringe Unterschied der Materialstärke wirklich so viel aus? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Okt. 2015)

Epdm und pvc-Folien sind nicht wurzelfest!
Rhizome sind auch Wurzeln......

Speziell in den Falten können sich schnell Wurzelchen gewisser Pflanzen durch die Folie drücken. Koiroli hatte irgendwo einen Beitrag und Youtube dazu gemacht.....in seinem Pflanzenfilter hatten etliche Wurzeln vom __ Schilf es durch die Folie geschafft.

Es gibt bei PVC und EPDM nur einige Möglichkeiten diese gegen durchwurzeln von allen Seiten zu schützen:
-Faltenarm  verlegen oder einschweissen
-unter der Folie ein gutes Vliess
-über der Folie ein wirklich thermisch verdichtetes wurzelfestes Vliess in den Pflanzbereichen
-NG Verbundmatte oder das Vermörtelvliess von glenk über der Folie und 3-4 cm Beton drüber
Das ist teuer und viel Arbeit.......

Wirklich wurzelfest ist nur PEHD Folie. Die wird auch bei Rhizomsperren bei Bambus eingebaut!
Alles andere sind unwahre Behauptungen.

Ich pers. habe EPDM von geaplan mit vielen Falten verlegt und darüber mit teurer.NG Verbundmatte betoniert.
Viel Arbeit und Material, aber auch eine schöne Sandoptik im Teich durch den eingefärbten Beton.

Ich würde  mit meiner heutigen Erfahrung von teurer NG Verbundmatte und Beton abraten....
Eine Änderung der Zu und Abläufe ist dort nicht mehr möglich.
Das merken einige aber erst,  wenn ihre Skimmer nicht arbeiten etc...
Auch ein Leck unter dem Beton ist der Supergau.
Viele betonieren erst und wenn es dann irgendwo wegsickert.....
Ich hatte Glück.  Alles dicht.

Teichformen einfacher halten und PEHD Folie faltenfrei einschweissen  lassen.
Natürlich ohne Flansche und BA mit Klemmringen, sondern alles aus PE angeschweisst...
BA kann auch wie.bei Lifra einfach einkurzes Stück PE Rohr sein.
Das wird am Boden senkrecht in einen KG Bogen DN 160 oder 200 gesteckt und einfach mit der Folie verschweißt.
Danach waagerecht deduzieren auf Kg125 oder 110 und zum Filter.
Fertig.

PE Folie eingeschweißt soll ca. 20....25 EURO pro qm kosten.
Nur Hörensagen.
Das kann  aber immer variieren bei den Firmen je nach Aufwand..
Dann ist aber Ruhe und auch Rep. oder Änderungen sind bei PEHD immer möglich.

Gute PVC Folie geht nat. auch.
Die wüde ich aber möglichst faltenfrei einschweissen lassen und vernünftige BA und Flansche verwenden...
Und kein Schilf in den Teich, kein Rhizom-Bambus neben den Teich ohne Rhizomsperre.
Googelt mal Bambus und Schaden.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Okt. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ch würde mit meiner heutigen Erfahrung von teurer NG Verbundmatte und Beton abraten....


das Vermörtelvliess von glenk......? Finde ich nicht. Auch nicht im Shop von Glenk.


----------



## Wanderra (14. Okt. 2015)

Hey Teichfreunde, 
hier sind doch bestimmt noch mehr Folienteichbesitzer unterwegs die mehr oder weniger gute Erfahrungen mit beiden Folienarten gemacht haben. Welche Sorte ist bei einer "normalen" Bepflanzung(für mich zb. __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben, __ Schwertlilie) euer Favorit?


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Totto,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> das Vermörtelvliess von glenk......? Finde ich nicht. Auch nicht im Shop von Glenk.



das Vlies gibt es momentan nicht mehr bei Glenk. Ich hab da wohl die Restbestände gekauft.
Eventuell gibt es die wieder nach dem Relauch deren Artlake Homepage.
Du kannst es aber hier kaufen. (ist der Hersteller)
http://www.ganzert-watteline.de/
Da läuft das unter dem Begriff Nadelvlies. Ist aber auf deren Homepage nicht abgebildet.
Rhabanus hatte sich bei denen mal gemeldet. Sprich ihn oder den Hersteller mal auf Details an.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (14. Okt. 2015)

Bei normaler Bepflanzung hält auch 1mm PVC Folie. Die ist stabiler als du dir vll vorstellst.


----------



## Wanderra (14. Okt. 2015)

Nee, nee, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bezweifle nicht die Qualität der PVC Folien, wir haben die selbst in unserem Teich und ich kann bestätigen das diese sehr robust ist. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob EPDM genauso oder vielleicht noch belastbarer ist, und sich
der höhere Preis für mich rechnen lässt. Wenn sie sich nur dadurch unterscheiden das sich EPDM besser verlegen lässt, ist in meinen Augen der Preis zu hoch. 

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Okt. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Nadelvlies


Gut zu Wissen. Ich glaube Ich rufe mal einen von Naue an. Mit dem ich beruflich schon ein paar mal Kontakt hatte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Epdm und pvc-Folien sind nicht wurzelfest!
> Rhizome sind auch Wurzeln......



Hi Thorsten,

na das erzähl mal meiner alten PVC-Folie die nach dem Teich nun im Moorbeet, Amphibientümpel unterm Steingarten selbst nach über 20 Jahren noch von keiner einzigen Wurzel (selbst von Gehölzen a la Weiden, __ Erlen, __ Ahorn, __ Haselnuß, __ Birken, Rhododendren) und gar Rhizomen von __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, Seerosen, __ Teichrosen ohne Schutz darüber/darunter je durchdrungen wurde

und ganz Wichtig noch:

Rhizome sind keine Wurzeln. Die sind das was bei einem Baum der Stamm ist, also der Pflanzenhaupttrieb von dem alle Wurzeln und Seitentriebe mit Laub/Blüten abzweigen


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das erzähl mal meiner alten PVC-Folie


Aber genau da: "alten PVC-Folie" liegt das Problem, neue Materialien sind oftmals nicht mehr so gut, leider


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> neue Materialien sind oftmals nicht mehr so gut, leider



die Autos mit dem Stern sind heute ja auch net mehr das was sie noch vor 20 Jahren waren

MfG Frank


----------



## Wanderra (15. Okt. 2015)

Hey alle miteinander, 
ich will ja nicht meckern, aber irgendwie geht keiner so richtig auf mein Anliegen ein, oder hab ich was übersehen? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2015)

Wanderra schrieb:


> Nee, nee, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bezweifle nicht die Qualität der PVC Folien, wir haben die selbst in unserem Teich und ich kann bestätigen das diese sehr robust ist. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob EPDM genauso oder vielleicht noch belastbarer ist, und sich
> der höhere Preis für mich rechnen lässt. Wenn sie sich nur dadurch unterscheiden das sich EPDM besser verlegen lässt, ist in meinen Augen der Preis zu hoch.



Es gibt kaum noch etwas dazu zu sagen. Googel das Thema doch einfach nochmal. Gibt etliche Auflistungen die die Unterschiede darstellen. Am Ende kann dir keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen, außer dein Geldbeutel. Ich tendiere zur Budgetentscheidung. 1mm PVC ist ausreichend für fast alle "normalen" Teichansprüche. Wenn du Angst hast, nimm halt 1,5mm.


----------



## Wanderra (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo!
Das ist genau mein Problem, Auflistungen im Internet gibt es massenhaft, aber wenige wo wirkliche und eigene Erfahrungen beschrieben werden.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2015)

Was willst du denn noch hören? Mehrheitlich gibt es PVC Teiche, einige EPDM und wenige die alles betonieren. Alle können zufrieden, oder unzufrieden sein. Das liegt doch immer daran was man erreichen will und womit man sich zufrieden gibt, oder ob man vll einfach nur Pech hat. Eingangs hattest du danach gefragt ob man im Netz bestellen kann. Ja kann man. Ich habs gemacht. Alles ist gut. Ich bleibe dabei. Es ist einfach nur eine Frage des Budget und was dein Ziel ist bei deinem Teich.


----------



## Wanderra (15. Okt. 2015)

Morgenmuffel?

Bisher war ich immer der Meinung das man (n) in einem Forum seine Erfahrungswerte untereinander austauscht! Was ist denn so schlimm daran zu schreiben, ich hab EPDM genommen weil......., oder PVC weil.....,
ich bin zufrieden oder unzufrieden weil.......!
Was nutzt es einem wenn irgendein Anbieter seine Ware im Netz  anpreist, hier die Leute vielleicht damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben und es keiner sagt? Braucht man dann noch Foren? Damit beende ich für mich dieses Thema, trotzdem danke! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Teich4You (15. Okt. 2015)

Diese Forum bildet doch eh nur einen geringen Anteil der Teichnutzer Deutschlands und anderer Länder ab. Die aktiven Nutzer im Forum sind noch weniger und die es sind, haben doch schon was dazu gesagt. Und ja ich bin Morgens nicht gut drauf.


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2015)

ich hab PVC Folie genommen weil sie billiger ist.
mein erster Teich 1984 war auch mit PVC Folie gemacht

aber wie immer: _*wer zahlt*_, _*bestimmt die Musik*_


----------



## troll20 (15. Okt. 2015)

EPDM und zufrieden, besser?
habe aber keinen Vergleich zu PVC und kann daher auch nicht sagen was besser für dich ist.
Vor allem weil ich auch nicht deine kompletten Rahmenbedingungen kenne. Die da u.a. wären:
- Sonnenstunden
- Sonnenschutz der Folie über Wasser mit ....
- Evtl. Wurzeln von Pflanzen aus der Umgebung?
- evtl einwandernde Tiere wie Wühlmäuse
- Bodenbeschaffenheit
usw. usw.


----------



## Wanderra (15. Okt. 2015)

Hey Leute, 
das sind Aussagen auf die ich gewartet habe, Dinge die ich beachten muss usw., damit kann ich arbeiten.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Okt. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> ich hab PVC Folie genommen weil sie billiger ist.


dito


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Okt. 2015)

Moin,ich habe Deponiefolie 2,5mm genommen. Da konnte ich mir das Fließ sparen.
Bestellt haben wir das aber per Telefon. Und ausmessen vor Ort. ( Händler gleich Monteur )


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Okt. 2015)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Deponiefolie 2,5mm


??? Was meinst du damit. Oder anders. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon Basisabdichtungen und Oberflächen (Deckel) für Deponien gebaut. Da wurden Kunstoffdichtungsbahnen aus PE-HD in 2,5 mm verbaut. Das ganze zumeist mit einer Strucktur. Das ist aber eher eine Platte. Die sind dann aber wohl direkt in deinem Teich verschweißt worden.


----------



## Wanderra (17. Okt. 2015)

Hallo ,
ich vermute mal das diese Folie(oder was das ist?) mein Budget weit überschreiten würde, und damit spielst du in einer völlig anderen Liga als ich. Was natürlich legitim, und nicht als Vorwurf gemeint ist!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mathias2508 (17. Okt. 2015)

@Tottoabs die Folie war auf Rolle, mit einer Bahnbreite von 2m.
Steif aber doch gut zu verarbeiten. 
@Wanderra, uns ging es darum, entweder günstig mit mehr Aufwand oder aber mal einen Taler mehr in die Hand nehmen  
und das ganze fachmännisch machen  lassen. (War auch das einzige was wir machen ließen)


----------



## Wanderra (17. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, 
ich finde das auch vollkommen in Ordnung, im Endeffekt geht es doch immer darum was einem gefällt und was das beste für die Teichbewohner ist!

Gruß Jens


----------

